# Weeks Turf Auction 3/3/2017



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

A few of you are familiar with the Weeks Turf Auctions so I figured I would post the link in case there was any interest. The list does look a little short this spring but maybe they are adding more in the coming week before the auction.

The next week they also have a Farm Machinery Auction that sometimes has interesting stuff also.

I have bid on a few things in the past but have been outbid (im cheap). I believe a few members may have made purchases before though.

Happy bidding!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for posting. I'm glad someone was keeping track of them. I've never did either but I like to watch and see what things are going for.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. I noticed the other day they (Weeks) have a few John Deere's listed in the Walk Greensmower section of TurfNet.

I wonder what influences their decision to sell some outright versus including them in an auction.


​


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

This thread makes me regret buying my TC last year, but then I tell myself, baby steps.

I still wish I had been savvy enough to look at buying one used. I could have got two greens mowers for the price of my shiny new TC.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wes said:


> This thread makes me regret buying my TC last year, but then I tell myself, baby steps.
> 
> I still wish I had been savvy enough to look at buying one used. I could have got two greens mowers for the price of my shiny new TC.


Don't feel bad - many of us (myself included) went from rotary to Tru-Cut to greens mower. The real sickness is when you have multiple greens mowers in your garage.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> > This thread makes me regret buying my TC last year, but then I tell myself, baby steps.
> ...


I am guilty of this too!!! I went from rotary to a new TC to a new Baroness. Knowing what I know now, I would have just gone straight to the greens mower but at the time there was NO information out there about them from a homeowners perspective. I'm glad we were able to break that glass ceiling.

I haven't gotten sick enough to have multiple greens mowers yet but I don't see that as I don't have a need for anymore.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Bumping this in case anyone forgot. It looks some of the lots start closing on Thursday morning.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Lots of Toro Flex 21's, but what caught my eye were the (2) 2011 JD 260SL's (Lot #49 & Lot #50). That's a fairly late year model for an auction mower, and they have groomers. The 260SL is a 26" cut with a HOC range of 1/8 - 7/8". Would be great for a lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

Man these auction sites make me jealous! But i'm a glutton for punishment, I just cant look away


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

Lawn Nut said:


> Man these auction sites make me jealous! But i'm a glutton for punishment, I just cant look away


Me too!

I really would like to pull the trigger on one of these, but money is just a little too tight for me to justify the purchase of an additional mower right now. I think I might have to continue with the TC for another year before upgrading. I'm also afraid I wouldn't get the full benefit until I smooth out the front a bit more.

I'm hoping to see similar deals in the future (next year or after). In the meantime, I justify looking at the auctions as "gathering market info" so that I can recognize a good deal when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

Perfect plan! And I'm going to steal that justification. I can't wait to see the wife's eye roll when I tell her I'm "gathering market info" haha


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

These are going for cheap. 14 bucks for a Toro Flex 21!


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> These are going for cheap. 14 bucks for a Toro Flex 21!


I saw that and kicked myself! Most seem to be a little higher so I'm wondering why that one was so much less.


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> These are going for cheap. 14 bucks for a Toro Flex 21!


A friend of mine bought it- He won 8 different mowers! 2 Jacobsons and 6 flexes.. I think he spent less than $1000 total and 12 hours round trip. 
Lol. I've been watching those auctions without buying for years. I told him about it Wednesday before the auction ended on Thursday!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

tigertailbell said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > These are going for cheap. 14 bucks for a Toro Flex 21!
> ...


Wow! That's awesome!

Welcome to The Lawn Forum - we're glad you're here! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

tigertailbell said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > These are going for cheap. 14 bucks for a Toro Flex 21!
> ...


Wow, one reel for every day of the week!

Welcome Tiger!


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

Glad to see all the familiar faces (avatars). 
The bad part is, he's not even one of us (his yard is terrible). He goes "0-60" , needless to say. 
Good thing is he is much more mechanically inclined than I am so hopefully I can pry one of the Jakes from him once he gets it running nicely.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

tigertailbell said:


> Glad to see all the familiar faces (avatars).
> The bad part is, he's not even one of us (his yard is terrible). He goes "0-60" , needless to say.
> Good thing is he is much more mechanically inclined than I am so hopefully I can pry one of the Jakes from him once he gets it running nicely.


I'd be interested in one of the Flex units if he looks to unload 1 or 2 in the future.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

tigertailbell said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > These are going for cheap. 14 bucks for a Toro Flex 21!
> ...


I was watching most of the day and noticed one or two people picked up the majority of the walk behinds. Congrats to your friend on going all in, I like his style! Might as well buy extras in case you are missing something/pick out the best one or two and sell the rest.



Ware said:


> Lots of Toro Flex 21's, but what caught my eye were the (2) 2011 JD 260SL's (Lot #49 & Lot #50). That's a fairly late year model for an auction mower, and they have groomers. The 260SL is a 26" cut with a HOC range of 1/8 - 7/8". Would be great for a lawn. :thumbup:


FYI only one of the SL's ended up selling ($900) and the others didn't go over whatever the reserve was set(highest non sale bid was $400). I have to say your 220E looks a lot nicer than these especially with a larger cut range, floating head, and electric powered backlap.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Do you bid online or do you physically have to be there?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the upcoming one is online only.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

FWIW, Moultrie is only 4 hours from me, and I have a long-time friend who lives there. Moultrie, GA has one of the largest Agriculture Expositions at Spence Airfield every year following the GA National Fair in Perry. It's very neat to see if you have any sort of interest in farm implements, tractors, field dogs, or anything related to agriculture.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

when are they going to post the inventory? I cant wait...


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> when are they going to post the inventory? I cant wait...


I check every day. I'll let you know :thumbup:


----------

